# P. Metallica



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey guys. This is my small adult female P. Metallica, Carwash:










And this is her former boyfriend, Azure, who belongs to Layla and Craig McInnes:










She molted out on 7th September. At that point she was kept at room temperature, and I started to soak her up.

On the 7th October, I started to bump the heat up, and continue to keep her quite soaked.

On the 24th of October, she was paired with Layla and Craig's male. He was in there with her until the 10th of November. Between the time of pairing and removing the male, Carwash started to get a big appetite. Taking down 4/5 hoppers and bunch of crickets.

After the male was removed, I soaked her one last time, and added another heat source to her tank to bump the heat further. I've been drying her out ever since.

I used coconut fiber chips as a substrate, as I find it reatains moisture well, and will also dry out quickly when required. It's now very dry in her tank, but she has a large, open water dish should she need a drink. Temperature wise, the room she's in at the moment averages around 27/28c during the day. I also have her on a small heat pad bumping her daytime temp up to over 30c. Night temps average around 25/26c.

She's eating quite alot at the moment. A few days ago taking 3 good sized hoppers, which is alot for her considering she's only around the 5 inch mark. As of this morning, her hide looks like this:










She ate yesterday, but I'm not going to feed her for a few days, as it looks like she isn't in the mood to be disturbed.

Anyway, I've got my fingers crossed, and I hope to post good news here soon


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Maybe she's due another moult  
:lol2:
Good luck, fingers crossed for ya !


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

Good luck hun. Hope you get some lovely babies from her this time!  xxxx


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Good luck and put my name down on a baby. : victory:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

If you do have some babies I would mind one or two


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

They are both gorgeous spidies, congrats you should get some lovely babies from them.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

are they hard to keep ive been looking into getting a tarantula n that female is amazing


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Best of luck Dan, hope it goes well, though im very hopeful as their easy breeders


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Puts hand up and waits patiently,,,:whistling2:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

wow!

goood luck! if you do get babys can you put me on the list!!!!!!!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 28, 2008)

Dan, I really want one and will pay no worries. Best of luck with her mate.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Fantastic pix Dan
Whilst some pix of metallica's can look a bit under-colour your's looks absolutely beautiful. And Layla/Craig's male don't look to bad either 

I'm keen to watch developments, good luck to you m8 and hopefully next time we meet you'll be jumping for joy and sharing the fruits.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lovely pics and lovely T. Always enjoy (and learn from your posts) and wish you the best of luck with the breeding.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I think you know how much I want you to be sucsessful buddy!
:whistling2:

:2thumb:


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

have to say they are without a doubt the best looking T's that blue is amazing.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I sooooo miss mine 

I got my fingers crossed for you buddy, hope all goes well and keep us updated.


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

gorgeous spiders and amazing how much price has dropped on these they use to at £90 or over for a sling at one point


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys  I paired them 6 weeks ago to the day, and look at the size of that ass! She's still eating too (not nearly as much though). Sorry about the crappy pics:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

That is stunning and is next on my wish list! Just showed my mum your pics (even pics of spiders freak her out) and even she said wow! LOL


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm getting one on sunday :2thumb:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

that's for you jamie that is


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

On her last molt, she sealed herself away like this:










During the last hour or so, she's completely sealed herself away like this:










Here's hoping for a belated birthday present 
By the way, sorry about the messy walls :/ Obviously I dont want to be doing any tank maintenance right now


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Good luck! 

Put my name down for some babies if you're successful. : victory:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

we all want to have Dans babies!!! normally that would be a strange request LOL


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

hey guys. She's not eaten since the 4th of December, and I've not seen any new web since the 8th - I think we can all see where this could be heading... For the 2nd time :/ 

I know of another metallica that would go through fasting periods after mating, before starting up again, and still went on to make a good sac. But I've had spiders that repeatedly molt out within a few months of mating before.

Wish me luck, but dont keep your hopes up...


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 28, 2008)

Has to be gravid Dan, heres hoping for that Sack !! Bet you want this sack more than Santa's !!!

Good luck with her and pleeeeze do keep me in mind for one of these glorious T's....


----------



## Terrapin21 (Jan 1, 2021)

Danhalen said:


> Hey guys. This is my small adult female P. Metallica, Carwash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi I am after some p. Metallica molts for an art project I am working on if you could help me out please let me no


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Resurrection of a 13 year old thread has to be a record on RFUK! 😂


----------

